# Betta will ONLY eat freeze dried bloodworms



## Meldiane (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi all! Just a quick question to see if anyone else had gone through this....

I was feeding my betta Bubbs regular pellets and he ate them like crazy. Since feeding him freeze dried bloodworms, he will NOT eat anything else.

I am not sure what to do at this point. I will try feeding him his regular food and he will either play with it or let it sink to the bottom. I only let it sit in there for about 5 min because I dont want to let the food just sit in the bottom of the tank.

Its like he had a taste of the goods and wants nothing else now. LOL

Any advice? I have tried 3 kinds of betta food with no luck :roll:


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Haha he became a picky eater after tasting bloodworms I guess. ;o

I suggest fasting him, to work up his appetite, if that doesn't work I remember an old trick, put some pellets in a small dish and squeeze some garlic juice on there. Garlic juice makes the pellets more appetizing to them.


----------



## Meldiane (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow really? The more you know huh? If bubbs dies I'll send you the bill. Lmao jk. I will try not feeding him until tomorrow night. Already had the goods this morning. Picky little guy. My other Betta Rufio will ONLY eat pellets. Won't touch the worms. 

It's not healthy for him to only eat the worms right


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm also wondering if freeze dried foods as the only food is bad for them.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Meldiane said:


> Wow really? The more you know huh? If bubbs dies I'll send you the bill. Lmao jk. I will try not feeding him until tomorrow night. Already had the goods this morning. Picky little guy. My other Betta Rufio will ONLY eat pellets. Won't touch the worms.
> 
> It's not healthy for him to only eat the worms right


Yeah, feeding live bloodworms daily is fine, frozen bloodworms, not so much. 



DoberMom said:


> I'm also wondering if freeze dried foods as the only food is bad for them.


Freeze dried food is not that great, causes bloating. I suggest you put the freeze dried food in water first and let it become bigger, if not it'll swell up in your Betta's tummy.

Overall, it's better to feed pellets the ones that give lots of proteins and other goodies like New Life Spectrum, Omega One, Hikari. 

Freeze dried and frozen food are used for treats.


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

Meldiane said:


> Hi all! Just a quick question to see if anyone else had gone through this....
> 
> I was feeding my betta Bubbs regular pellets and he ate them like crazy. Since feeding him freeze dried bloodworms, he will NOT eat anything else.
> 
> ...


betta can go over 2 weeks without eating. they just turn into little piggies because they love food. stop feeding him 2 days and then feed him pellets or flakes in the morning and then feed him fd bloodworms in the evening.


----------



## Meldiane (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My white male (avatar) wouldn't eat for two weeks after getting him from Thailand. He ended up devouring his first spawn and I decided to see if he'd take frozen blood worms and now that's all he eats. You just have to get them hungry enough to actually get them to try food.


----------

